
Show HN: Drop, Click, Paste: The easiest file sharing on the planet - kruhft
http://dropclickpaste.com
======
kruhft
Here's an example audio track being shared:

[http://dropclickpaste.com/#c767c5c7cce02285b3e564375996ba181...](http://dropclickpaste.com/#c767c5c7cce02285b3e564375996ba18191bdca5)

~~~
brudgers
Perhaps there are some low-hanging user experience improvements.

The link did not appear to provide an audio file. Instead it provided me with
a request to turn the site into an app in my browser; a link to a social media
page; and a cryptocurrency address to which I could send money.

~~~
kruhft
Did you see the message about the browser not being supported? Which browser
and platform were you using? I can't say I've seen that behaviour at all yet.

Also, it takes a few moments for the share to start; maybe you closed the tab
too soon?

~~~
brudgers
I tried it again and waited and the download happened and then it played. The
white text on grey background during the download was hard to read and it
might make sense for the progress bar to display as soon as the page is hit
and the event fired off rather than being in response to an async request
completing.

Curious what browsers are not supported and why.

Still not a fan of the site asking requesting some additional permission.

~~~
kruhft
Browsers without WebRTC support are not supported, which basically means
Safari and a few others.

I'm curious about the additional permissions you speak of. Maybe you could
share a screenshot?

~~~
brudgers
Across the top of Firefox: _Add instant.io (dropclick.com) as an application
for magnet links?_ [1]

Not supporting Safari seems to defeat the purpose a bit when the user's
purpose is sharing links easily.

[1] Preceded by a unicode heart [HN does not allow display] and followed by a
button.

~~~
kruhft
Really I've only tested in chrome. Thanks very much for the information.

